

Ask HN: Is Posting Startup Job Offering (not a YC) Legit? - tzury

We are hiring and I wonder if that would be okay to post over here the job description.
======
shanelja
There is a monthly who is hiring topic and most people tend to wait for that
and as I'm not a moderator, I wouldn't take my word for it, but I would assume
that it would be frowned upon.

The reason jobs are segregated is because it would make for boring reading if
all recruiters started posting their job listings on here and it would become
hellban-on-site very quickly.

~~~
tzury
Thanks,

I'll wait for March's thread then.

~~~
MojoJolo
Here's the Whos's Hiring page for February 2013.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5150834>

And here's for January 2013. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4992617>

Who's Hiring is posted automatically monthly. :)

------
lurifaxn
It would be great if you would post it on www.startrigger.com as well.

You get access to a pool of students who are all top 15%. The students are
from mostly top 30 universities ranging from Harvard to Oxford.

Its free!

------
orangethirty
You can have the job posting appear on codejobs[1] for free. Just send it to
codejobs.newsletter@gmail.com

[1]<http://orangethirty.github.com/codejobs>

